# Beretta 390 wal-mart special



## ClintW

Does anyone have one of these? Are they good or bad?
I want a gun for dove,duck and turkey. It must be an semi-auto.

What barrel length do they come in? how many chokes?
$529 at Wal-mart and it seems like a good price.

I like wood better, but the wood guns cost more used and scratched up. Like around $650 etc.. The wal-mart gun new is only $529

I read on here where it says no mag cut off on the wally world special??? what is the mag cut off?


----------



## Leblcalr

I have a Beretta 391 and I love it.  I have it in Synthetic stock and you are correct it does not scratch.  Great Gun.  I do all my dove and duck hunting with this gun.  A couple of the guys that i hunt with use 390s to dove and duck hunt with.


----------



## Golden BB

You should be able to find 390 silver mallards cheaper than that. Get in touch with a guy named heath sanders at Cox Outdoors in Cairo. I know he had some around 500 or a little lower.


----------



## ClintW

I will probably still get a Beretta Extrema 2 
I just hate the cost of it 
But I guess you get what you pay for


----------



## teethdoc

Find an AL390 Silver Mallard used and save a bundle.  Either way, you can't go wrong (Used AL390 or Xtrema 2)


----------



## Twenty five ought six

The Wal-Mart 390 is a good deal.  3 chokes.  Not sure of the barrel length.



The magazine cutoff lets you lock the shells in the magazine and locks back the bolt, so that you can unload the shell in the chamber and load another shell into the chamber.  The theory is that you're out duck hunting loaded up with no. 4's and a goose comes by and you need some no. 1.  I've never used mine, and it actually can be a nuisance if you shoot clays and activate it.  No one I know uses one.  Browning A-5's have one, ask someone who has one of those if they've ever used it.  Trust me, you'll never miss it.

The Silver Mallard will have the square back receiver.  The round back 1100 style is much more popular.

If you like wood, one good thing is that all 390/391 stocks will fit, and 390 forearms will fit, and there is a lot of good used wood around, plus the stocks come in several configurations.


----------



## jp328

I have a 390 and a 391. I love them both. 28'' barrel on the 390 and 30'' on the 391. I like the syn stock over the wood. I have over 2000 rounds in the 390 and it has yet to fail. I usually clean it after every 250 shots.


----------



## ebb tide

I have the wal-mart 390 and the silver mallard. the wally world gun isn't as fancy, but is a great gun. I got it dipped at duracoat and use it mostly for duck and turkey hunting, It's a great deal. GET IT.


----------



## TurkeyH90

*Extrema2 and 390*

I own an Extrema2 and it is an awesome gun because of the recoil system you can shoot 3.5s all day. For the money though a 390 is a fabulous gun. I know several people who own one. They cost about the same as the new synthetic 1187s but weigh much less.


----------



## Death_From_Above

I have a 390 from Walmart. It was a good buy. No, it is not fancy, but it is dependable and feels good. The 390 from Walmart can be easily customized with after market parts (stocks, butt plate, etc.) if you want to 'fancy' it up. I have thought about buying another in 20 guage.

Side note: My company had a skeet shoot a month ago. My boss has a Benneli SBE. He had to use mine to finish the round because his would not quit jamming.


----------



## Drake1807

I have a 390 and I love it!!! I put a limbsaver recoil pad on it and a truglo bead. I shoot dove, skeet, and duck with it. I take it to Missouri every year and hunt in the freezing rain and snow and it has never jammed.


----------



## mototayota

Get a Remington 1100 or 11-87, you won't be dissappointed!


----------



## crow

I have a Walmart 390 and it has never failed me and I hunt in some nasty gumbo mud back in MS.  It is a great all-purpose gun with 2 3/4 and 3 inch shells.  I have never needed 3 1/2 inch shells anyway.  I've killed everything you can hunt around here with it.  I know I have shot 2-3000 rounds through it and it has never jammed or failed.  It is now a backup as my sweet wife gave me a Beretta Black Onyx o/u a couple of years back.  I still use the 390 for turkey.

crow


----------



## woods-n-water

clintw pm me i believe we know each other


----------



## jedisme

i have one hasn't disappointed me yet.


----------



## ClintW

anyone know where one is for sale?


----------



## Death_From_Above

Any Walmart that sells guns can order you one.


----------



## ClintW

looking for a used one


----------



## muddy_feet

I bought one, well it was a "3901", but it's the same gun.  I got it, which it was a NRA edition, the swivels for the sling and a Tom Knapp fiber sight for about 550.00.  Yup, it was new.  Just clean it once and awhile and it will last forever.  Hands down better than a 1100, ANY Stoeger, 11-87 or just about any gun in it's price range.  

To me, it's Extrema that don't shoot 3 1/2's.  But then again I don't hunt much.........normally 30 plus days duck hunting, add in Turkey season, dove season and quail season.....hmmmm also tons of rounds of skeet.  I've shot who know how many rounds ranging from the lightest target load to the heaviest waterfowl load with NO JAMS OR MISFIRES.


----------



## BrianDailey

Clint,
Dick's Sporting Goods is selling 11-87 Super Magnums for $549.98 until Saturday the 10th.......GREAT PRICE!

Remington 11-87 3.5" Super Magnum 
Save $250 Off Orig. After Rebate

View Larger Image Final Cost 549.98
( Orig. 799.99 Now 699.99)
thru Nov 10 +Add to Shopping List
ONLY AT DICK'S SPORTING GOODS
• 12 ga. 
• Uses 2 3/4-3 1/2" shells 
• 26" vent-rib barrel

649.98 Sale Price - 100.00 Mail-in Rebate = 549.98 Final Cost


----------



## ClintW

still looking for a beretta, a good used one!  Before I go to wally world


----------



## h20fowlin

"My bosses SBE kept jamming"...

Your boss was limp wristing the bolt home...not seating it due to the roatating system or shooting some junk light loads.

If it was jamming, it's the first ive heard of.


----------



## devolve

*highjack!!*



mototayota said:


> Get a Remington 1100 or 11-87, you won't be dissappointed!



I have a brand new 11-87 premier that came from the factory with a bent feed ramp. Wont cycle shells. What happened to remington. I was always die hard but over the last 5 years or so I have heard of a lot of people having issues with there products. 


Check out the SBE II, I love mine.


----------



## ClintW

I shot a friend of mine's SBE 1 and it kicked like a mule. 
I shoot alot, big dove hunts etc.. and yes recoil is a concern for me. I like the beretta's because of the the light recoil plus they will shoot any ammo, no matter what yo do with your wrist or what ammo you buy. Not trying to get into a war here. I'm just looking for a Berreta only let me know what you have to sell or trade.


----------



## h20fowlin

Beretta's are cute..let me know if you can get them in a men's.


----------



## ClintW

still looking for a beretta possibly used


----------



## Death_From_Above

http://www.aldeer.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=20;t=001685


----------



## ClintW

I emailed him, but no response


----------



## ClintW

ttt


----------

